

Door to Hell - fairydust
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Door_to_Hell

======
vwinsyee
Reminds of me Centralia, Pennsylvania [1] -- which is purported to be an
inspiration for Silent Hill.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia_mine_fire](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia_mine_fire)

------
Dru89
I also like the story of Oak Island:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oak_Island](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oak_Island)

------
jloughry
It shows up on Google Maps at 40.252611,58.439389

~~~
Zuider
Whoa, the Beast has a number, and now he's got map coordinates. All he needs
is a crocodile handbag and matching luggage to complete the ensemble.

------
hcarvalhoalves
> The Door to Hell is (...) burning continuously since it was lit by Soviet
> petrochemical scientists in 1971 (...)

Alright folks, we found the culprits for the global warming.

